# Check Out This Alligator Gar



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Caught bow fishing in Texas....Texas fisherman prevails in epic battle with enormous alligator gar


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

and the idiot dressed it without weighing it.


----------



## Blackbear (Jan 21, 2012)

Amazing catch.....wish that was me


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

He filleted it? What did he use for that chore, a chainsaw?


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

I aint never been hungry enough to eat a gar.
Did try it once. Too easy to get good fish.


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

DavidUnderwood said:


> I aint never been hungry enough to eat a gar.
> Did try it once. Too easy to get good fish.


David, I have had it couple of times and always as a gar ball. The ball is made from the meat which is flakey or shreaded and mixed with a lot of seasoning and raw egg along with bread crumbs to hold it together and then baked or fried. Not bad at all if prepared properly. But, 300 lbs. of it, ugh . . . I can not imagine.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

DavidUnderwood said:


> and the idiot dressed it without weighing it.


I very seldom weigh fish but I did find I had a Buffalo 1 pound short of tieing the State Record.

big rockpile


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Tobster said:


> David, I have had it couple of times and always as a gar ball. The ball is made from the meat which is flakey or shreaded and mixed with a lot of seasoning and raw egg along with bread crumbs to hold it together and then baked or fried. Not bad at all if prepared properly. But, 300 lbs. of it, ugh . . . I can not imagine.


I was doing a refinery project about an hour south of Houston years ago. One of the project engineers invited me to his house one evening to have gar balls. I remember asking if fish had testicles, but he interrupted me to explain that gar balls are as you described.

In person, gar is a prehistoric looking fish. I watched him comb the fish meat from the body with a fork, trying to separate the meat from the bones. It wasn't a perfect separation. Gar is boney and some of the bones are very small.

Quite frankly, gar balls are pretty fishy tasting. I suppose it depends on the ratio of fish to breading, but the ones I had were pretty fishy. The seasoning was a pretty hot Cajun-style recipe, which masked the fishy flavor somewhat. I chewed them up and ate enough to be polite, but I didn't really like them.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I think I would feed it to a pig and eat the pig...... about a month after it finished the gar.


----------



## machinistmike (Oct 16, 2011)

that is one big fish. what a dog to grab ahold of the guys leg. I would have been pretty pumped to have landed that scary looking thing. Then again, I'm pumped when I catch a bluegill.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

:hijacked:

My grandfather was part of the punitive expedition that the U.S sent to capture Pancho Villa in 1916.

The troops bivouac at a ranch and went swimming in the cattle watering tanks. Meanwhile, grandpa caught a couple of gar fish in a nearby river. He then threw the fish into the watering tanks. Laughing, grandpa said, "That kept the boys lively!":cute:


----------

